# What do you call it?



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I am looking for the correct name of a router bit that makes this bead cut on the bottom of the face in the photo below...


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi cock bead is the name you are looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This might do it.


















.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

That's it...thanks guys.


----------

